# Autumn Whispers to Me has changed once again



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Looking good Ella.


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice. I like it.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Your art is incredibly beautiful. Very haunting. Old cemetery statues so beautiful and the black and white pictures really bring that out. Excellent work. Can't wait to see the freebies LOL.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Enjoyed looking at your site very much, like Pandora I am interested in seeing your freebies. Awesome pics.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks, everyone. I'm working on the freebies as we speak, but I am done with a few miniscule little goodies---like avatars and a few horror, halloween, Type O Negative, and abstract art Outlook Express stationary. Not anything huge, mind you, but it's a start.

The OE stationary is available now for download, just click on the OE Stationary link on the main page of the site. Avatars are complete, uploaded to my forums, but I'll be working on uploading the zip files for download over the next day or so.

I'm looking to find out what people are most interested in, freebie/graphics-wise.

I *may* have a Simple Machines Forum theme created in the coming weeks, so look for that.

Most of the freebies will be announced (and I take requests) at my halloween/horror forums (just finished this evening).

http://www.autumnwhisperstome.com/somberrealm

Bryce: I tried to email you via your web site, but I kept getting errors. the old board was torn down and a SMF put in it's place.

But again everyone, I'll be announcing the free stuff (and taking requests/suggestions) at the new board.

Again, thanks for the kind words... and happy haunting!!


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

*Haunted Wallpapers now available*

http://community.webshots.com/album/410451619ucvgVu

Just wanted to let everyone know there are "horror/gothic" wallpapers available in my webshots albums.  Please, these are for desktop wallpaper use only and not for editing, using or distributing on web sites.

There are several albums, but the ones in question here are "Gothic Nightmare" and "Gothic Nightmare II" which contain one of my favorite subjects :: "Autumn's Dollie" and her "Evil Twin." There are several variations, some of them subtle, some of them more pronounced... and I'll be adding more as time goes on. This haunted doll is an ongoing project, so images in the albums are always subject to change. 

Thanks for your understanding, and I hope you enjoy these haunted little goodies from my Toy Room.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Yikes!! Sorries Autumn! Did you try going to the webmaster page and emailing me from there?

My contact form may not be working Draknet has changed some stuff around (Including my Mailing list...grrrrr) I am sorry you couldn't contact me!

Your site is positively breathtaking you are very talented! Looks great as always keep up the fantastic work!

Yes... My contact form is down thanks to draknet.. Just like my mailing list. Grrrr!!!! Thank you for letting me know about it Autumn or I wouldn't have known at all!


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks for the kind words, everyone. 

I've created a few sigs for those interested... right now there are horror/gothic/autumn themed with a few subtle variations (and some not-so-subtle variations) between them. 

http://www.autumnwhisperstome.com/autumnsoriginalsigs.html There are four pages of those, and I've just completed a few more with cemeteries, etc., and I'll be working on a few more soon.

As for web goodies---anyone have suggestions for what they'd like to see offered, graphic-wise?

CK: Drak hasn't made any upgrades lately, have they? I haven't had any trouble with them. Of course, I'm one of their groupies.. lol. been hosting with them forever.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

When I signed in a few weeks ago to update my website it said that they had installed some MySQL security system and its causing my mailing list and my form creator to not work I keep getting a 505 Error internal server error.

I have contacted them about it for help but have gotten absolutely nothing. 

I am starting to get very very unhappy with them.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow, Kitty.. sorry to hear that. I've never had that problem---maybe your emails aren't reaching them? I remember now about the security update.

Have you checked the Drak yahoo! group for discussions and help about this? I visit that group whenever I have a problem.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/draknet/ There's a link to this in your cpanel too.  Oh, and you can get their toll free number from the Drak site as well.


----------

